# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anavar half-life...best dosing times?

## bdogs79

Ok, so I did some pharmacological studies in college, and remember learning that drug dosing is mainly a function of the drugs half-life. In other words, for a simple antibiotic (for example), the dosage (let's say 20 mg/12 hours) is based on the length of time that an "effective" level of the drug (meaning greater than 50%) remains in circulation. So in the case above, the "effectiveness" of the drug drops below 50% after 12 hours. And then you would take a second dose, which would be "additive" to the remaining levels in your body (essentially bringing you up to or slightly beyond the original dose). 

So relating this to Anavar (which has a half-life of about 8 hours), I'm wondering if anyone has knowledge on the "effective" level of the drug in circulation. 

What I've learned so far (basically what everyone just simply states), is that 80mg/day is a "good" dose. However, this ignores the "effective" dose. In other words, if the effective dose of Anavar = 80mg, then you would have to take 80mg/8 hours in order to keep the drug at or above the effective dose.

With that said, it seems "common" knowledge on these boards (based on prior cycles) that one should split the 80mg/day into 2-3 seperate dosages. One proposed cycle to consider would be 40mg(morning) + 40mg(8hours later). However, this also ignores the "effective dose" requirements...
Because if Anavar really has an effective dose of 60mg (in circulation), then one would never have adequate levels in the blood. If it has an effective dose of 40mg, then even though you would be taking 40mg in morning and 40mg in afternoon...by evening (and overnight) you would not have an adequate dose in circulation.

*So, the real questions are:

1) What is the "effective dose" of Anavar?....

2) And, is it necessary to keep that effective dose at adequate levels for 24 hours, without losing ground overnight...or should the effective dose only be maintained during "active" hours?* 

Sorry for the lengthy post...but it's complicated, and I want to get the dosing exact before i start my cycle...so anyone with detailed knowledge, please respond. Thanks.

----------


## workoutfreak078

An effective dose for you would be anywhere from 40mg - 80mg. 80mg is definitely a good dose. You'll want to take three doses throughout the day, 8 hours apart to keep stable blood levels and to keep it in your system at full peak throughout the day. For example, if you are taking 60mg a day, take 20mg, three times a day, 8 hours apart. Hope that helps.

----------


## laduem88

im doing 100mg ed and i spit it up like this 40/40/20

i would split it up more but i made it liquid and it tastes horrible so 3 times is enough for me.

----------


## bdogs79

thanks...but are those doses arbitrary? I mean, I want to maximize efficiency, so i want to find out specific "effective" dosing, etc., not just word of mouth, that's not based on anything. Im not saying that's what your giving here...I'm just curious if you can direct me to specific info/ papers/ etc...that would validate these as being the best dosing options.

----------


## marcus300

What is your exact cycle?
Are you just using var only?
What have been your previous cycles?

----------


## Deen54

if the halflife is 8 hours then a 20 mg dose would be down to 10mg in 8 hours.

if you took 80 milligrams it would be down to forty...so really every 4 hours 
i would pop a pill..until finished.

that would be 100mg per day..every 4 hours..provided it's a 20 mg pill.

I plan to do 40mg per day... take it every 12 hours..i know it doesn't seem logical..but i'm scared to go so high.

----------


## bdogs79

Yes, first cycle. 
Havent started yet, but was thinking 80mg/ed for 8 weeks (4 weeks pct nolv/clom).
May run clen the last 4 weeks (4 through 8), or wait and run clen during pct.

----------


## marcus300

Have you never thought about injections?

----------


## bdogs79

I have, but i won't do them...i know...im a wimp lol

Plus, the main point of this cycle will be a spring cutting cycle (gain a few lbs of lean muscle/ shed a couple bf% points), before competative swimming season starts. So after much research, it seems var will be the best cycle to run (taking into account my unwillingness to inject!)

----------


## marcus300

To be honest with you, if you want to go down the AAS route in a safe and healthy way your going to have to inject, if your not willing to your wasting your time and effect, best of luck.

----------


## bdogs79

Yes, I know....future cycles (if I am happy with my first) will be more bulking, etc....and I will have to get over the injection thing...especially for liver concerns. But for now, at least for my initial cycle (and especially because var is not as bad as other on the liver), I want to try this oral cycle as my first.

----------

